# Well Dressed Blush



## CandeeNova (Jun 1, 2010)

If anyone NC 35 or higher has ever used Well Dressed Blush by MAC, what did you think of it?

I'm NC 35 right now and will probably end up NC40 over the summer and I have been looking for the perfect pink blush.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I already own pink swoon, but I'm not crazy about it first because it doesn't last on my skin if I just put on enough to give me a flush. but, if i put on a lot, it's too much for daytime and my job which is teaching kindergarten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

I prefer MAC because I can pop it in my palette, but if anyone has any other suggestions, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## BellaGemma (Jun 1, 2010)

I am nc37-40. I like Well Dressed-it's probably the only MAC pink blush that gives me a true, cool pink. Most other pink blushes turn peach/apricot/orangey on me. I have to use a pretty dense brush like the 109 to get enough color because it is pretty light-if I use the 187 it won't show up at all. Here are some swatches from my blog:

*Top row (left to right) :* MAC Well Dressed, MAC Smooth Merge MSF (LE), MAC Blonde MSF (LE), MAC Moon River (LE)




*Bottom row (left to right) :* MAC true romantic (LE), MAC azalea blossom (LE), Maybelline soft mauve naturally luminous blush, MAC Dame, NARS angelika, MAC petalpoint (LE)


​


----------



## Sass (Jun 1, 2010)

As a reference to darker gals:  I'm NC50 and Well Dressed doesn't show up on me at all.  Still trying to trade mine over at MUA.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm only NC30, but I find that Well Dressed is a very subtle colour on me compared to Pink Swoon. It's lighter, and has more shimmer. I would definitely recommend trying Dame, which is in the same cool blue-pink colour family, but has a deeper colour and better pigmentation.


----------



## CandeeNova (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BellaGemma* 

 
_I am nc37-40. I like Well Dressed-it's probably the only MAC pink blush that gives me a true, cool pink. Most other pink blushes turn peach/apricot/orangey on me. I have to use a pretty dense brush like the 109 to get enough color because it is pretty light-if I use the 187 it won't show up at all. Here are some swatches from my blog:

*Top row (left to right) :* MAC Well Dressed, MAC Smooth Merge MSF (LE), MAC Blonde MSF (LE), MAC Moon River (LE)




*Bottom row (left to right) :* MAC true romantic (LE), MAC azalea blossom (LE), Maybelline soft mauve naturally luminous blush, MAC Dame, NARS angelika, MAC petalpoint (LE)


​_

 
you're awesome!!!! thank you so much!!!!


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm NC35, and Well Dressed only gives me a subtle shimmery baby pink.  Doesn't particularly show up really well on me, so if you are looking for something with more pigment, Well Dressed might not be that great.


----------

